# p5-Mail-SpamAssassin



## mariourk (Jun 19, 2013)

I noticed more spam in my inbox, so I figured som_e_thing was wrong with sa-update. This was indeed the case.

```
Can't locate Net/DNS.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12) at /usr/local/bin/sa-update line 80.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/sa-update line 80.
```

I recently update_d_ _P_erl, so I though_t_ recompiling Spamassassin wouldn't hurt. But for some season, p5-Mail-SpamAssassin refuses t_o_ install.

Ports:

```
[cmd=#]cd /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin[/cmd]
[cmd=#]make reinstall clean[/cmd]

===>  Building for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
```

`pkg install`

```
[cmd=#]pkg install mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin[/cmd]

Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
pkg: Package 'mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin' was not found in the repositories
```
It is the same with various other tries like `pkg install mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8`. I'm not sure what's the correct syntax here.

`pkg add`

```
[cmd=#]pkg add [url=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8.tbz]p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8.tbz[/url][/cmd]

pkg: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8.tbz is not a valid package: no +MANIFEST found

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_8.tbz
```

Does anyone know what's wrong here and how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2013)

You should probably just run `portmaster -r perl`. That's advisable after a Perl upgrade anyway (and it is usually mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING, which you read, of course).


----------



## mariourk (Jun 19, 2013)

That took a while and apparently cleaned up a lot of old mess. When it was done, I could run `sa-update` without any problems. So, it seems the issue that caused the problem, got fixed.

For the record. Yes, I do read /usr/ports/UPDATING before installing any updates. However, most of the time it says something like: _"If you use portmaster, do this. If you use portupgrade, do that"_. I use portupgrade most of the time, so I did whatever portupgrade stuff was mentioned and skipped the portmaster bit. Apparently, that wasn't enough.

Any tips on the correct procedure for future updates?

In elk geval bedankt! :beer


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2013)

```
20130612:
  AFFECTS: users of  lang/perl* and any port that depends on it
  AUTHOR: az@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.12 has been upgraded from version 5.12.4 to 5.12.5
  lang/perl5.14 has been upgraded from version 5.14.2 to 5.14.4
  lang/perl5.16 has been upgraded from version 5.16.2 to 5.16.3

  The directory structure where Perl is installed has also been modified:
  "major.minor" is now used instead of "major.minor.patchlevel".

  The "perl-after-upgrade" script has been removed.

  Please rebuild all Perl ports and all ports that depend on it:

  # portmaster -r perl
    or
  # [B]portupgrade -rf perl[/B]
    or
  # pkg install -fR perl
```

That should work fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2013)

Portupgrade and Portmaster should not be used together, because the latter does not update the internal database of the former, which can lead to incongruities. Anyway, the aforementioned portupgrade command should have taken care of this..


----------



## jozze (Jun 19, 2013)

So far there have always been instructions for ports-mgmt/portupgrade users. You should really read and not just skim through /usr/ports/UPDATING file or you'll be in a world of hurt one day.


----------



## fonz (Jun 19, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> You should really read and not just skim through /usr/ports/UPDATING file or you'll be in a world of hurt one day.


Do note that we have pkg_updating(1) in the base system. It's real nice.


----------



## jozze (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmmmm I use PKGNG, and I noticed that `$ pkg updating | less` gives me a different report, than say, `$ less /usr/ports/UPDATING` does. The PKGNG solutions only give me report regarding devel/subversion and then continue with audio/flac, skipping the two entries in between (the perl upgrade and make.conf changes). For this reason, I stick with just reading UPDATING directly. Does this happen with old pkg_* tools (namely with pkg_updating) as well?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 20, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I use PKGNG, and I noticed that `$ pkg updating | less` gives me a different report, than say, `$ less /usr/ports/UPDATING` does.



That's a feature, not a bug, because pkg updating cross-references UPDATING with actually installed ports. In other words, it gives you relevant information (though it can miss information when the UPDATING entry deviates in some way from the parsing rules).


----------

